# O'neill jacket sizing?



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys I'm looking at two O'neill jackets but not sure what size to buy? I am 5'10 180 pounds I was thinking either a medium or large I don't like my jackets to be to big and baggy so I don't want to go to big. If anyone could help me I would deeply appreciate it.

Thanks,
Ryan

Below are the two jackets I want to buy:

http://www.shoponeillusa.com/produc...?sortByColumnName=SortByUpdatedDateDescending

http://www.shoponeillusa.com/produc...?sortByColumnName=SortByUpdatedDateDescending


----------

